# UPDATE ERROR KB3069114 18 sep 2015



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

windows update finds this security update s necessary but refuses to install/download more than 7%.
manual install of the update says it is not for this computer .
how that possible
what do I do ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: UPDATE ERROR KB369114 18 sep 2015*

Check the installed Updates from the Control Panel to see if that update was already installed.


----------

